
Recorded mouse positions replayed over music video [NSFW] - mm_alex
http://donottouch.org/
======
logn
"After 50 years of pointing and clicking, we are celebrating the nearing end
of the computer cursor with a music video where all our cursors can be seen
together for one last time."

I don't see any way the cursor dies without the keyboard dying. And I don't
see the keyboard dying. Just because tech bloggers and journalists are
incapable of writing about any hardware besides tablets and phones doesn't
mean that's all we (will) use.

~~~
mapleoin
I don't see why the mouse should be tied to the keyboard. They're used for
different purposes. We use mice to point stuff in a specific place on the
screen. It would be much faster to do that by just putting your finger on the
screen (and more intuitive, since we already use our fingers like that). I
think the time it takes for my hand to move from the keyboard to the mouse is
about equal than it would take to move it to the screen.

~~~
logn
So assuming you're using a physical keyboard with a separate monitor, you
would prefer to extend your arm out to your monitor? I think the mouse would
be much faster and a trackpad below the keyboard is faster still. Further, the
mouse is more exact, doesn't obscure the image, allows quick access to right-
clicking, and doesn't leave smudges on the screen (though I see us solving
that problem).

~~~
nooneelse
Also, a mouse is quite handy if the screen being displayed to is far enough
away that one can't, in some common use cases, touch it comfortably.

------
stordoff
This site also makes interesting use of the Javascript console. Viewable here
if you can't see it for any reason: <http://pastebin.ca/2359993>

~~~
egypturnash
"We are a design & development studio based in Amsterdam. And by we, I mean
Jonathan Puckey, Roel Wouters & Luna Maurer."

Oh hey, that's one of the people who was involved in the late lamented
Scriptographer[1] plugin for Illustrator.

[1]: <http://scriptographer.org>

------
ChrisNorstrom
For the first time in my life, I felt as part of a human ant colony. I'm also
proud to see other people admit they're asexual during the "Which do you
prefer" question with a male on side and a female on the other. A small
percentage of arrows flocked to the center in between them... Or maybe that
means they were bi... :(

~~~
sliverstorm
I'd expect an asexual individual would not be "undecided" between the two, but
"indifferent", and thus their mouse could be anywhere.

------
rodly
To whoever owns this : If you remove the NSFW bit you will probably get at
least 200% more traffic if not more. I almost shared this on Facebook, but for
obvious reasons don't want my mother and younger friends seeing this content
on my behalf.

\---

Aside, that was really fun and I laughed quite a few times.

~~~
epaga
Actually, by now (1 hour later) it's no longer NSFW I'd say - enough cursors
cover the naughty bits up so it's a bikini of cursors... :)

------
jstanley
Doesn't work for me. Just "NOW LOADING CROWD-SOURCED MUSIC VIDEO".

EDIT: Chromium 25, Ubuntu.

~~~
shared4you
I had Flash block and "do not run plugins" enabled. Turn on flash & boom!
Ubuntu 12.10, Chrome.

------
MattBearman
This is really amazing, great idea and really well executed.

I know it kinda goes against the whole idea of this, but I think it would have
been better if the mouse cursors that didn't "obey" the instructions were
filtered out, all the cursors that just stayed in one place, or didn't follow
the instructions were a little distracting.

~~~
Zecc
It won't even by necessary to completely remove them. They could just turn
down the cursors' opacity proportional to how off they are.

------
alternize
apparently, the video is re-rendered on a regular basis containing the flock
of mouse pointers:

    
    
      We composite the music video with the latest pointers every 30 minutes orso.
      For that we use Node.js & FFMPEG

~~~
daigoba66
There is one shot that has a small yellow disc. I guess after many iterations
people with their mouse pointers have drawn on it a smiley face. That is
pretty neat.

~~~
egypturnash
If you watch it interactively, it explicitly asks you to draw a smiley at that
point.

------
hackmiester
I can't get it to move past this... <http://puu.sh/2ATlK>

I have a computer with a touch screen, but I'm not using it. It happens in
Firefox and Chrome.

~~~
barbs
Awww, not working for me either. It seems to be frozen on a screen showing
lots of cursors that aren't moving anywhere. Shame, looks like it's a really
cool idea.

------
grimtrigger
Too bad its NSFW. One of those things I'd love to forward around.

Overall, awesome concept.

~~~
jiggy2011
It's got a few naked breasts in it, and they are mostly covered with mouse
pointers now.

Are many people legitimately shocked by that sort of content in 2013?

~~~
DanBC
Facebook remove images of breast even if they are mothers breast-feeding
infants.

Youtube doesn't allow breasts.

A US TV outrage happened because of one partially uncovered breast during a
sport event.

Yes, some people are shocked by that sort of content. Legitimate is secondary;
if they own the computers you're using and they have power to dismiss you it's
a good idea to think of their reasonable requests as legitimate.

~~~
jiggy2011
Sounds like a US centric thing then, most countries in europe AFAIK will allow
breasts to be shown in prime time TV as long as the context is not overtly
sexual.

Edit: I've definitely seen breasts on youtube

------
ajanuary
I notice a mix of OS X and Windows style cursors. Presumably it's actually
detecting your OS.

------
JeremyBanks
<http://vimeo.com/62252536>

This seems to be a previously-rendered copy of the video. It actually plays,
but lacks the instructions overlayed on the actual site.

------
feniv
I wish the past-cursors were just rendered as dots because the barrage of
pointers made it hard to keep track of my own mouse cursor (even with the
larger size and contrast).

------
nemrow
I love these kind of projects! Keep up the "point"-less work! :)

------
maaaats
They said _avoid the model_ , not _cover her_! :)

------
alternize
awesome idea! there's even an easter egg hidden in the code: open the
javascript console after the page was loaded _for the first time_ :)

------
Le_SDT
Was fun but the NSFW part is ... too much

~~~
FramesPerSushi
Is it really? I find that sad. I thought by 2013 we'd grown out of that.

~~~
Le_SDT
Well, I didn't express myself correctly, I agree. I meant, for the purpose it
has, it's just random but a NSFW or 18+ thing would have solve everything :)
btw if there was a 18+ note I didn't see it. The NSFW has been added after I
made my first comment, too.

~~~
baby
What is 18+ in this video? I honestly can't see anything that would shock
anyone underage.

------
Pwntastic
nsfw...

------
hcarvalhoalves
This is art.

------
xmpir
this is SO great!

------
aggronn
I missed the latter part of the title. Can we have NSFW stuff labeled at the
beginning of the title since they're so uncommon and unexpected?

~~~
devindotcom
This seems unreasonable to me. I think we can safely hold people responsible
for reading to the end of a seven-word sentence.

~~~
ekimekim
> I think we can safely hold people responsible

Responsible for what? Seriously man talk sense.

